# Bolt freezing



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

Has anyone else experienced their Bolt freezing? Twice tonight it's needed to restart. I think that's only happened to me twice in the past year! Hoping it's not "upgrade" as those seem to cause more problems than solve.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

If it freezes on the cable card page and says, "A Multi-stream CableCard was just inserted", the answer is yes a whole bunch of folks with a Bolt. There are already a few threads about this issue. Do you have the same or something else?


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

fcfc2 said:


> If it freezes on the cable card page and says, "A Multi-stream CableCard was just inserted", the answer is yes a whole bunch of folks with a Bolt. There are already a few threads about this issue. Do you have the same or something else?


No it's just randomly freezing for no apparent reason. But it hasn't frozen again since I posted the question...maybe I just needed to complain?


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

Is there a solution for this?
I just got a Bolt to replace my Series 3 a month ago under the $99 lifetime transfer promotion and it has already frozen twice and I only used it a few times since then.
The first time I noticed it because I was accessing it from another room through a Mini and the Mini had some error on it about not being able to connect to the Bolt. I unplugged the power from the Bolt to restart it and the Mini connected again. 
This time I turned on the TV the Bolt was connected to and there was no signal even though I could see the lights on the front showing that it was powered up and recording. I thought I might have been on the wrong TV output, but that wasn't the issue. I was going to unplug it again, but accidentally unplugged the HDMI instead and when I plugged the HDMI back it, it was working again.

I never had these issues with either my Roamio or the Series 3. 
This is happening too often. How can I tell if it's defective?


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

I don't have freezing... but mine needs rebooting every few days. When using the slide remote button press responses get slower over time... and slower... and slower... until there's a long pause between button presses... then it inputs 2 letters at once. Especially bad while searching and in Netflix/Hulu etc. It gets to the point that it is unusable. A reboot cures it... then the process repeats. Any ideas? 

N


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

No freezes since the last sw upgrade...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

No rebooting needed either. Seems to be in a stable window for Bolt+, Roamio Pro, Premiere XL4, 2 Premiere XL, and 2 minis ver 2 (93000).


----------

